# Was fressen Wühlmäuse zuerst?



## Anja W. (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

eben dachte ich, ich gucke nicht richtig. Nachdem erst ein sehr ungebetener Zweibeiner nachts eine Schneise in unseren 25qm Terrassengarten gelatscht hat, musste ich eben entdecken, dass sich während der letzten beiden Dauerregentage Wühlmäuse breitgemacht haben. 2 Löcher direkt an der Terrasse und alles aufgeworfen. Ich könnte  und .
Wovon muss ich mich wohl zuerst verabschieden, so nach Eurer Erfahrung? Dort wachsen __ Lavendel, __ Geißblatt, Salvien, __ Kugeldisteln, Fette Henne, __ Königskerzen, __ Duftnesseln, Geranium Roxanne, __ Astern (Novi belgii), Minitaglilien, __ Jakobsleiter, __ Ysop, __ Günsel, Frauenmantel und __ Funkien. Die Zwiebelblumen werde ich wohl auch nicht wiedersehen, oder?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Juli 2017)

> Nachdem erst ein sehr ungebetener Zweibeiner nachts eine Schneise in unseren 25qm Terrassengarten gelatscht hat,


Einbrecher? Da sind mir Wühlmäuse aber lieber.


----------



## Anja W. (26. Juli 2017)

Nein, glücklicherweise nicht. Ein Volltrunkener, der sich verlaufen hatte und den Weg aus unserem Minigarten nicht gefunden hat. Die Polizei hat ihm dann geholfen...


----------



## Anja W. (28. Juli 2017)

Jetzt weiß ich es: Clematiswurzeln. Auf der anderen Seite des Gartens hatte ich gestern eine welke Clematis gefunden. Leider hatte ich nicht genau hingesehen, da sie andere Pflanzen um die Füße hat. Vorhin habe erkannt, dass die auch alle auf aufgeworfener Erde stehen.... Also sind die Mäuse jetzt einmal durch. 

Ich habe nun schon mehrmals den Gartenschlauch in Löcher gesteckt und minutenlang Wasser laufen lassen. Das ist dann einfach weg  Was müssen das für Höhlensysteme sein, die die in kürzester Zeit gegraben haben!

Und der Nachbar hat immer noch makellosen englischen Rasen...

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2017)

Anja, herzlich willkommen, bei den Wühlmausbesitzern . 
Da Du viele leckere Sachen in Deinem Garte hast, werden sie wohl noch ein Weilchen bleiben.
Die __ Zwiebelpflanzen werden die Ersten sein. ( Drahtkörbe basteln ) .
__ Günsel, Frauenmantel, Fetthenne und __ Funkien sind nicht so beliebt. 
Falls Du kleine Bäumchen hast, z.B. Harlekinweide, kannst Du die irgendwann einfach am Stamm rausziehen . 
Da die Geschmäcker aber einfach überall verschieden sind : Abwarten


----------



## Anja W. (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will den Tag ja nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber nachdem ich den Garten jetzt dreimal unter Wasser gesetzt und alle sichtbaren Gänge mit dem Wasserstrahl plattgemacht habe, scheinen sie sich wieder verzogen zu haben. 

Zumindest habe ich keine neuen Wälle mehr gefunden. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------

